# 2015 Post cycle therapy



## TheLupinator

I've been on for over a year. Mostly cruising - low to moderate test, some tren, a little masteron, a little npp, there was some winny in there at some point. Decided to come off and see where my levels are at naturally, which is something I've never done. Been using for just under 4 years. I did a couple shorter cycles - test only & test/mast. nothing too heavy and even this long cruise never went over 600 test or 500 of anything else (at least not that I remember).

Right now I'm just finishing up some npp (150mg/week for joints) and my test is at 500. I will drop to 250 test starting next week and plan for my last pin sometime in january. For size I've been mostly maintaining, my goals and training are for strength and performance, and I plan to lean out before pct so I have room to up calories if my strength takes too much of a hit.

My plan for recovery will be to drop to 250mg test & 500iu HCG per week - both split into 2 doses. After last Pin I will stop HCG for 1 week, then blast for 2 weeks (1000iu every M/W/F). Day of last HCG pin I will start serms 100/40 clomid/nolva daily for 3weeks followed by another 3weeks of 50/20 clomid/nolva daily. I will use 2.5mg letro daily starting 1week before the HCG blast and lasting 1week after (4weeks total). I will add 25mg aroma daily once I drop the letro.

I'm plan on getting bloods done 4, 8, and 16 weeks after last pin.


----------



## losieloos

Good luck on your recovery. First couple of weeks is a bitch but after that every thing gets back to normal.


----------



## TriniJuice

So Lupi is gonna be a quitter;
Sadness and disappointment consume me......


----------



## Hero Swole

Is there a reason for you to come off? The reason I ask is because your going to lose alot after B&C. Just prepare yourself mentally. Anyways, forget about tapering off. I'd say just go straight to the hcg 2 weeks after your last pin. I would run the hcg at 2000iu a week for 3 weeks. Then go into clomid 50 nolva 20 for 8 weeks. Be careful with the letro if its legit you will crash your estrogen at some point and it will set you up for a rebound. After all is done wait 7 weeks and get your blood work to see were your test is at. If everything is good then your free from the darkside. Good luck bro. 

Ps. If your test is pretty low after you get blood work you might want to run some clomid again to give it a second chance to restart.


----------



## ECKSRATED

What made u decide this lup? Just curious. 

Good luck to u man.


----------



## TheLupinator

losieloos said:


> Good luck on your recovery. First couple of weeks is a bitch but after that every thing gets back to normal.



Looking forward to it




TriniJuice said:


> So Lupi is gonna be a quitter;
> Sadness and disappointment consume me......



Trini I'm not quittin. I'll be back on soon enough. Being so young I want to know B&C is a choice, not a necessity.


----------



## TheLupinator

Hero Swole said:


> Is there a reason for you to come off? The reason I ask is because your going to lose alot after B&C. Just prepare yourself mentally. Anyways, forget about tapering off. I'd say just go straight to the hcg 2 weeks after your last pin. I would run the hcg at 2000iu a week for 3 weeks. Then go into clomid 50 nolva 20 for 8 weeks. Be careful with the letro if its legit you will crash your estrogen at some point and it will set you up for a rebound. After all is done wait 7 weeks and get your blood work to see were your test is at. If everything is good then your free from the darkside. Good luck bro.
> 
> Ps. If your test is pretty low after you get blood work you might want to run some clomid again to give it a second chance to restart.




I know I will lose strength and size, but gear is not the reason for what I am today, I work my ass off and that will not change during pct and thereafter. I've done straight pct and taper - its easier for me to taper to low dose test without losing strength and then the pct dump is much less compared to coming off 500+ mg. The letro is only for around my HCG blast - I'm very sensitive to HCG and the letro is followed by aroma so there will be no rebound effect. and ya I plan to wait 7weeks after pct (16 weeks after last test pin), we will see then, thanks brother


----------



## TheLupinator

ECKSRATED said:


> What made u decide this lup? Just curious.
> 
> Good luck to u man.




I don't plan to B&C permanently just yet, still very young. I'd like to know I can recover and not just decent natty test levels, but make gains natural regardless of how high / low my natty test levels are.

And the real reason I've set this in stone now and not 2 months ago or next year, is because pct and training natural has me more excited than trying to put on more muscle or top my last PR. Gains are great, but I don't care to be a whole lot bigger and even in terms of strength I'm not as excited for the challenge as I once was. The idea of getting back to my natural state has me excited, this is a bigger challenge right now.


----------



## TheLupinator

Last pin was Wednesday Dec 31st. started letro 2 days ago and my first HCG pin was this morning. Also started clomid @ 50mg / day - I have a bunch of shit I got from an online pharmacy that I want to blow through, got some european pharm grade clomid and nolva on the way for when my SERM treatment really begins in 2 weeks, right after this HCG blast. 


Stayed tuned


----------



## Irish

Good luck lupi. I'm interested to see how your recovery goes and what protocol you run for pct.


----------



## TheLupinator

Everything is officially out of my system - got blood tests this past weekend - I've been off HCG for about 10days - Everything is tanked - I will get blood tests done again in a couple weeks. running clomid @100mg/day and Nolva @20mg/day and Letro @~1mg/day


----------



## StoliFTW

Tanked it is. You retesting in 4 weeks?


----------



## TheLupinator

StoliFTW said:


> Tanked it is. You retesting in 4 weeks?




4 weeks, maybe even 2... I'm kinda curious exactly how long it'll take to get back up to normal range. I'll see how I feel the next few weeks


----------



## StoliFTW

Cool, 2 weeks would be great for the same reason you mentioned.


----------



## TheLupinator

3 weeks into my SERM treatment - clomid 50mg & nolva 20mg - here is where I'm at.


----------



## Big Worm

Similar to what I did. It's really not bad coming off like people make it sound. Just remember to keep eating.


----------



## widehips71

Any updates Lupi?


----------



## McDuffy

I'm interested in an update here...


----------



## TheLupinator

So I'm about 3-4 weeks removed from taking any SERMS. Gonna wait a couple more weeks, make sure the SERMS are 100% outta my system, and retest to see where I'm at.



...Oh and I feel fine. Starting sheiko to pick up some of the strength I lost coming off


----------



## McDuffy

What did your natty test levels come back as?


----------



## TheLupinator

I think I was mid 400s. I'll have to dig around for my tests. I know I set a minimum of 300 and more importantly feeling fine - otherwise I was gonna go back to cruising. I haven't touched gear in 7months


----------



## McDuffy

TheLupinator said:


> I think I was mid 400s. I'll have to dig around for my tests. I know I set a minimum of 300 and more importantly feeling fine - otherwise I was gonna go back to cruising. I haven't touched gear in 7months



Thanks for the update, Do you know what you were prior to the cruise or pre AAS?


----------



## TheLupinator

McDuffy said:


> Thanks for the update, Do you know what you were prior to the cruise or pre AAS?




No. When I first started gear I wasn't in a state that allowed for independent blood tests. But when I first started training and eating right at 18yo I was over 25% body fat and weak as shit - I don't think my natty test levels where anything impressive.


----------

